
The Surprising Link Between Salt and Weight Gain - draenei
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-surprising-link-between-salt-and-weight-gain/
======
Tomte
I find it hard to take someone serious who goes by the moniker "Nutrition
Diva".

She may be a world-renowned nutrition specialist, for all we know, but this
doesn't just seem so self-help author style, it seems as if a "rock
star"/"ninja" left the field of web frontend development for nutrition.

